# Kathy in FL's website



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

For those interested, Kathy in FL has been revamping her web site and loading all of her stories on it. This link will take you to her home page where she makes updates on what she's been working on. If you've never read any of her stories, they are very prepper oriented and filled with good recipes and preparedness ideas. I'd suggest that you start reading the stories that are marked as complete. She takes breaks from writing according to what is going on in her very busy life. Links to her stories are on the right side of the page along with links to other story sites and her recipe blog. My favorite of the completed stories is "This is Me Surviving". 

http://motherhensstorytime.blogspot.com/


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I think she writes the BEST prepper porn evah!

It is just more realistic, more relevant.
I heart her stuff.
Too bad I can't read and knit.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I know! I wish she could put it on audio books online to listen to while I quilt. As it is, I sit in front of the computer reading late into the night and my feet and legs swell up from my blood pressure. :kung:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Calico Katie said:


> I know! I wish she could put it on audio books online to listen to while I quilt. As it is, I sit in front of the computer reading late into the night and my feet and legs swell up from my blood pressure. :kung:


 
Oh! I know! 
I would be in absolute heaven!

And did you know, fellow audiobook lover, that you can download them for free from your library???
I randomly picked a spot in Texas, but it looks like this...
http://ctdl.lib.overdrive.com/6B871...10/50/en/SearchResults.htm?SearchID=23136299s

I always have a book on.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, am I just retarded or something, lol?  I'd love to read some of her stuff, don't know how I missed it until now! 

But...when I first went to her page through your link and clicked on "This Is Me Surviving" it took me to the page that talks about where all the updates are. But before I could finish one sentence it reloaded and flipped me over to some sort of blog ring page that had nothing to do with her writing!

I did finally get it to go back to her page and stay on it...but it starts what I assume is "Surviving", but it's not labeled in any way and starts with Chapter 101. There is no link to go to the beginning of the story on that page or on her main page, so am I supposed to just click on "Older Post" at the bottom 100 times until I presumably get back to Chapter 1??

I checked a few other stories, and "Fel by the Wayside" and "Over the Mountain and Through the Fire" are the same way. They all seem to be on the very last chapter, with no way to get to the beginning other than "Older Post" a bazillion times. I did notice "Rain Rain Rain" is also on the last chapter, but it has links for each numbered chapter. It seems to me they all should be this way.

Is this just an oversight on her part or am I just missing something? I consider myself pretty computer literate, but I messed with this for 10 minutes and found no way to get to chapter one on these stories. I'd love to read them, but I'm not going to waste so much time going through "Older Post" clicking to get to the right chapter every time. I sure hope I'm just an idiot and missing something simple, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm sorry for the confusion. When she's posting a story, each chapter gets posted above the last so that it counts upward. Look to the right of the page and you'll see an index, called the blog archive. Look at the years listed and click on the oldest year, it's 2010 for "This is Me Surviving". That will drop a scroll box of months and you'll go to the earliest month listed, January, and then you get the index of the chapters that were posted for that month. Each time you read a chapter, go back up to that index and click on the next chapter to read it.

I know it's confusing, it has to do with the way that fiction blogsite is set up. I know she's mentioned a few times about having difficulties working with it. Once you get used to it, it's pretty simple to navigate but I wish it did have a more book-like index.

Hope you enjoy the story as much as I did!  To help you get started, here's the link to the first page of the story.

http://thisismesurviving.blogspot.com/2010/01/prologue.html


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I know! I wish she could put it on audio books online to listen to while I quilt. As it is, I sit in front of the computer reading late into the night and my feet and legs swell up from my blood pressure."

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/balabolka.html

Takes a little getting used to the artificial voice, but it works, and you can turn the output into MP3 files.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Katie! I knew there must be something I was missing, lol.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

For those unfamiliar with Kathy's writing and the website, I thought I'd just give you links to the first page of all of her completed stories.
http://thisismesurviving.blogspot.com/2010/01/prologue.html

http://overthemountainandthroughthefire.blogspot.com/2011/03/chapter-1.html

http://felbythewayside.blogspot.com/2012/03/chapter-1.html

http://forsakenharvest.blogspot.com/2011/03/chapter-1.html

http://bestlaidplansmicemen.blogspot.com/2010/02/introduction.html

http://rainrainrainelizabella.blogspot.com/2014/07/prologue.html

The first story I read by Kathy in FL is called, Mom's Journal of the Zombie Years. It's posted on the ZombieHunters forum. Her computer crashed a couple of years ago and she didn't have the story backed up. She hasn't been able to get back into the mindset of that story and pick up where she left off but what she posted is an amazing story, quite lengthy and well worth the read. At some point, she will go back to it and finish but there's no telling when that will be because of all the other writing she does. If you read this, I suggest you have an open wordpad page available to copy all the recipes and details that she gives. This woman is literally an encyclopedia of emergency prepping.
http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=35300


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Calico Katie! I'm not used to messing around blogspots, I'm sure I would have gotten frustrated without the instructions  I'm excited to have some good reading this weekend.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I think you'll enjoy these. I started re-reading Mom's Journal of the Zombie Years yesterday. Once you start, you can't stop reading it. I see no productivity for me during the next week because it's really long.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

great stories. The background/font color on some of the blog pages was a bit challenging for my eyes the last time I went through the site. Copying and pasting into a word document made it much easier to read for me.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a problem with some of the backgrounds, too. When that happens, I put my curser on the first word of the story, click on it and, holding the mouse button down, drag down to the end of the story, then release the mouse button. That highlights the story for me and changes the color. If you have trouble getting it to stay highlighted all the way down, you can do it in sections as you read.


----------



## PeaceReigns26 (Jul 13, 2020)

chickenista said:


> I think she writes the BEST prepper porn evah!
> 
> It is just more realistic, more relevant.
> I heart her stuff.
> Too bad I can't read and knit.




If you download the fan fiction.net app it will read your chapters out loud. She has the same username there too.


chickenista said:


> I think she writes the BEST prepper porn evah!
> 
> It is just more realistic, more relevant.
> I heart her stuff.
> Too bad I can't read and knit.


----------

